# Ammonia smell



## Sib (Feb 15, 2016)

I walked into my sulcatas shed today and it smells very strong of ammonia I never noticed anything like that before. He has been lethargic and not been out of his shed in days I am worried about a bladder stone and he has an appointment with a reptile vet in Seattle on Thursday morning. I am just wondering what could cause the ammonia smell. He did urinate this morning on his pig blanket where he spends all his time. He usually grazes in the yard but he has not come out of the shed in days so I been feeding him romaine lettuce, cactus pads and some aloe vera leaves because he has not pooped in days. He is 15 years old and over 100 pounds.
Sib


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 15, 2016)

Bob's urine smelled odd too. I'm glad you have a Vet appt. Please keep us posted.....


----------



## MPRC (Feb 15, 2016)

Best of luck. I'll notice a little smell if Vern pees and it soaks into something before I spot it, it could be old urine or a sign of a problem.


----------



## Pearly (Feb 16, 2016)

I can tell you about humans and furry animals experience I have with that. Ammonia or acetone urine smell in humans is often when we start breaking down our own fat reserves and lose weight. I also have old cat who does get occasional UTI and smell is incredibly strong. There can be. Number of reasons for string odor though: dehydration (with very high BUN levels), kidney and liver disease also come to mind. I too am very glad you have a vet appointment for your tort. Please give us updates and good luck


----------



## DutchieAmanda (Feb 16, 2016)

Ammonia is formed from ureum, which is the excretion product of nitrogen (from proteins). The smell gets worse when the urine gets older.

Ammonia is NOT the same as aceton. Aceton is a ketone body which is formed by the body during energy shortage. Acetone smells like nail polish remover. 

Is there any old urine in his enclosure? Did you feed him more proteins? Any other 'symptoms'?


----------



## Sib (Feb 18, 2016)

No protein been giving him romaine and watermelon to hydrate him he has a vet appointment today worried he has a bladder stone.


----------



## Pearly (Feb 18, 2016)

Good luck on your vet visit. Let us know how it went


----------



## Sib (Feb 18, 2016)

No bladder stones yeah they put him under anesthesia to get blood sample he is still at vet picking him up in another hour we will see what the blood test shows they also did a beak trim which he needs. He was real active at the vet and peed all over lol


----------



## Pearly (Feb 18, 2016)

Sib said:


> No bladder stones yeah they put him under anesthesia to get blood sample he is still at vet picking him up in another hour we will see what the blood test shows they also did a beak trim which he needs. He was real active at the vet and peed all over lol


Good thing about bladder stones, maybe he's got infection in his bladder and just needs antibiotic


----------



## Sib (Feb 19, 2016)

He does have an infection from what the blood test shows, going tomorrow to pick up his antibiotics. He does have a high phosphorus and calcium level in his blood and I am wondering about that. The vet already left for the day so I will have to ask her about that tomorrow.


----------



## Pearly (Feb 20, 2016)

Will be interested to hear what the vet said


----------



## Sib (Feb 20, 2016)

He has a bladder infection and the vet prescribed meds I need to do a new posting about that.


----------



## Kori5 (Feb 22, 2016)

Good luck!


----------

